# Is it bad to be a part-time bank teller right after college with degrees in Accounting and



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a 3.3 GPA and degrees in Accounting and Management average ranked college in Texas. Unfortunately, my accounting GPA is not good enough to get me into into a masters in Accounting program/CPA certified so I have to find a job. 

So far, the only job that would hire me is a bank as a part-time bank teller. I have virtually no work or internship experience so I think this is why jobs are skeptical of hiring me and why I have been rejected by jobs so often. 

Will I be able to move up in the future? Is it normal for someone to be rejected so much from jobs despite a low unemployment rate?Anyone else with a similar experience? Thoughts?


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

I am also 23 and will start the job when I turn 24


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dunno but if i were you i would find a way to get any job other than being a bank teller.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Might as well take the part time teller if nothing else comes up. Experience is experience no matter how crappy it is or what the pay is. Even unpaid crap can help (hence the idea of 'unpaid internships'). Same goes for temporary work. You could always just accept the part time job and stick around until something better comes up. Today's job market is nothing nice, and you should consider yourself lucky that someone is willing to hire you. Then also factor in other crap like your living situation, if neccessary.

Also as a recent Masters graduate, your Bachelors GPA will not mean that much if you're able to get in a couple years of relevant work experience. You definitely can get into a Masters program with 3.3 GPA and use the work experience to overshadow that. Many Master Degree candidates are accepted based on [relevant] work experience as well. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

NiTech said:


> Might as well take the part time teller if nothing else comes up. Experience is experience no matter how crappy it is or what the pay is. Even unpaid crap can help (hence the idea of 'unpaid internships'). Same goes for temporary work. You could always just accept the part time job and stick around until something better comes up. Today's job market is nothing nice, and you should consider yourself lucky that someone is willing to hire you. Then also factor in other crap like your living situation, if neccessary.
> 
> Also as a recent Masters graduate, your Bachelors GPA will not mean that much if you're able to get in a couple years of relevant work experience. You definitely can get into a Masters program with 3.3 GPA and use the work experience to overshadow that. Many Master Degree candidates are accepted based on [relevant] work experience as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> Dunno but if i were you i would find a way to get any job other than being a bank teller.


I was thinking that I could work the job for a few months then apply to other jobs.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

I thought that I could graduate and get a 40K office job pretty easily right after in this job market (sub-4% unemployment rate) I was completely wrong.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

scarpia said:


> Lots of people in my class of chemistry majors did not get chem jobs right out of college. It's harder for people who aren't social. The best way to get jobs is through networking. Is that even possible with SA? At least you are not in food service like I was. I don't see why you couldn't move up. Just work hard and don't get discouraged. It took me over 20 years, but I got into chemistry.


Thanks for the inspiration bro.

If it really becomes that difficult to get a decent, white collar, 40K+ job in the business sector then I may just go into nutrition or occupational therapy (if possible) My dad is a Physical therapist so he has lots of connections in that area.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm kinda sceptical about all those degrees and similar things. From my personal experience I can say that they mean nothing and actually can't say anything about your knowledge...


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

ShotInTheDark said:


> I'm kinda sceptical about all those degrees and similar things. From my personal experience I can say that they mean nothing and actually can't say anything about your knowledge...


What does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## zork20001 (Aug 8, 2016)

What are things you want to do with that degree? What can you offer? Why did you go into and spend the time and money to get that degree? If you can’t answer that besides I want a 40k office job that is the problem and why no one wants to employee an untested college student. It is normal that no one is hiring you and for your first job you need to talk with alot of people to get your foot in the door; Why? Because your resume does not speak for its self you are completely green and worthless.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a 2.5 advanced/intermediate Accounting GPA(3 Cs and 3 Bs), a 3.5(A and a B) entry level accounting GPA and a 3.3 overall GPA. I fI just worked a little bit harder(I had a 78.5 in one class, a 79.2 in another class and an 89 in another) I could of moved my advanced/intermediate Accounting GPA to a 3.0 and could of got accepted and could became a tax accountant with a m.s in accounting instead of a ****ing part time teller. 

Do you guys think that I can get into a m.s in accounting program at an average ranked school in Texas? I just applied , but I doubt I will get in. The acceptance rate is 50%+ so who knows 
��*♂


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

scarpia said:


> You can't get a job as a chemist without a chemistry degree.


They require a phd or masters for most(if not almost all) non-engineering science jobs


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

zork20001 said:


> What are things you want to do with that degree? What can you offer? Why did you go into and spend the time and money to get that degree? If you can't answer that besides I want a 40k office job that is the problem and why no one wants to employee an untested college student. It is normal that no one is hiring you and for your first job you need to talk with alot of people to get your foot in the door; Why? Because your resume does not speak for its self you are completely green and worthless.


I got a degree because I liked finance and accounting and wanted to work in either finance or accounting.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't know how it is where you are, but can't you start towards your accounting designation without doing a masters?


----------



## Kiwifruit (Dec 5, 2012)

Unemployment rate doesn't mean it's easy... not all fields are struggling to fill positions. Maybe having someone trustworthy give feedback on your resume would help. If you're looking for a good job that can take a while.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

ShotInTheDark said:


> I'm kinda sceptical about all those degrees and similar things. From my personal experience I can say that they mean nothing and actually can't say anything about your knowledge...


While half of the classes of most majors are full of liberalized bunk and politicized quota subjects,"general ed, 'breadth'", etc., there are at least three or four specialized classes in the junior or senior years of a four year degree that usually make a big difference at least as a foundation required for some entry positions in some specialized fields.



scarpia said:


> Just work hard and don't get discouraged. It took me over 20 years, but I got into chemistry.





frog0o said:


> Thanks for the inspiration bro.


I agree that's inspiring to make it past SA and age discrimination barriers to get to a job in your studied field after 20 years.



frog0o said:


> Will I be able to move up in the future? Is it normal for someone to be rejected so much from jobs despite a low unemployment rate?Anyone else with a similar experience? Thoughts?


I'd also replied in another of your threads about the MS. About the bank teller job. It could be fine to try it out for a half year or so if it's still not working out on finding a regular accounting related job. You could spend the weekend brushing up on accounting material and continuing applying, then have some work experience to say about your teller job at interviews. (sometimes they want to ask about how you handle office situations and such more than just rote subject matter).


----------



## Galen (Nov 20, 2018)

nobody gets a good job right after college lol


----------

